# far sì che



## sarusaru

*C*iao tutti!
La mia domanda è sulla locuzione:far sì che.

*Q*ualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare per comprendere il senso...possibilmente facendomi alcuni esempi?

Grazie!!

by Chi


----------



## Pincadilly

"Far sì che" significa "fare in modo che si compia un effetto", ad esempio:

Devi far sì che il giornale non si bagni = Devi cercare di non bagnare il giornale.

Faccio sì che tu capisca = cerco di farti capire / faccio in modo da farti capire.

Fa' sì che non si svegli = non farlo svegliare / cerca di non svegliarlo.

Spero di esserti stato utile! 

Ancora una cosa: come avrai notato, "far sì che" regge sempre il modo congiuntivo!


----------



## sarusaru

ciao, Pincadilly, grazie della risposta svelta!
Certo che mi hai aiutato! le tue esempi sono molto chiare.
Però, avrei un'altra domandina....

"per far sì che":
anche questa espressione avrebbe lo stesso significato?
=per far modo che(da?)


----------



## fabiog_1981

In questo caso "per far sì che" significa affinché.
Ciao


----------



## sarusaru

mmm...
Non riesco a capire..."affinchè" non signidica "fare in modo che si compia un effetto"??


----------



## Virtus

sarusaru said:


> mmm...
> Non riesco a capire..."affinchè" non signidica "fare in modo che si compia un effetto"??


 
Sì esatto.

Per esempio:

"ho montato le gomme da neve *per far sì che* l'auto non slitti"

è equivalente a

"ho montato le gomme da neve *affinché* l'auto non slitti"

E' più chiaro così?


----------



## sarusaru

Ok, tutto è chiaro!
Vi ringrazio tutti!


----------



## rocamadour

Ciao sarusaru! 
Forse per comprendere ancora meglio ti può essere utile sapere che quel *sì *non ha valore affermativo, ma corrisponde a *così*.
Per riprendere l'esempio di Virtus sarebbe come dire:
Ho montato le gomme da neve per fare co*sì* (in modo) che l'auto non slitti.

D'altra parte anche il *sì* affermativo deriva comunque dal latino _sic (sic est =_ così è).
Ciao!


----------



## sarusaru

Caspita rocamadour!
Questo sì che una grande scoperta per me!!
Mi hai dato l'informazione veramente utile per non confondermi più il significato di quest' espressione!

Finalmente ora riesco a comprenderla perfettamente!

Grazie !!

by Chi


----------



## learner-100

Salve, 

mi sapreste dire se questa frase è corretta?:

"Quel bacio ha fatto s_ì_ che nella mia testa ci fosse un unico pensiero ricorrente"

È corretto l'uso del congiuntivo con "ha fatto s_ì"_?

Grazie


----------



## Olaszinhok

learner-100 said:


> È corretto l'uso del congiuntivo con "ha fatto s_ì"_?


Salve, Learner-100.  Sì, è corretto. Puoi dare un'occhiata anche a questo:
far sì che


----------



## learner-100

Perfetto, grazie mille.


----------



## rocamadour

sarusaru said:


> Caspita rocamadour!
> Questo sì che una grande scoperta per me!!
> Mi hai dato l'informazione veramente utile per non confondermi più il significato di quest' espressione!
> 
> Finalmente ora riesco a comprenderla perfettamente!
> 
> Grazie !!
> 
> by Chi


Prego! ... è un piacere per me sapere di esserti stata utile.


----------



## lex.girasole

Ciao a tutti. Ho una domanda riguardo la locuzione "far sì che". Gli esempi che ho trovato sono quasi esclusivamente con il congiuntivo presente o con il congiuntivo imperfetto. Questa prevalenza mi risulta assolutamente chiara visto che "*Far sì che*" significa "fare in modo che si compia un effetto", cioè ci indirizza mentalmente verso il futuro, sia reale sia quello "nel passato". Però vi volevo chiedere se sarebbe corretto usare questa locuzione anche per riferire il resultato di un'azione già compiuta, per esempio: "L'impiego di tecniche moderne ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini SIANO MIGLIORATE". Cioè le condizioni sono migliorate, lo sappiamo già e lo vogliamo sottolineare.  Grazie.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lex.girasole said:


> L'impiego di tecniche moderne ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini SIANO MIGLIORATE".


Migliorassero.


----------



## lex.girasole

Pietruzzo said:


> Migliorassero.


Quindi nessun tempo composto può essere usato con questa locuzione? C'è qualche spiegazione?


----------



## Pietruzzo

lex.girasole said:


> Quindi nessun tempo composto può essere usato con questa locuzione? C'è qualche spiegazione?


L'atto di "far sì", ovvero "rendere possibile" deve essere logicamente precedente alle sue conseguenze. Quindi non può essere seguito da passato o trapassato.
Si può far sì che qualcosa accada, non che sia accaduto.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Per come la vedo io:
Se usassi la stessa frase al passato semplice (passato remoto) l'unica tua possibilità di scelta sarebbe il congiuntivo imperfetto: _migliorassero._
"L'impiego di tecniche moderne facilitò il lavoro e fece sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini migliorassero". Il passato del congiuntivo non sarebbe ovviamente possibile.
Tuttavia, nel tuo esempio, io vedo possibili entrambe le forme di congiuntivo:
"L'impiego di tecniche moderne ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini SIANO MIGLIORATE/migliorassero" da intendersi negli ultimi decenni, negli ultimi secoli, ecc.


----------



## lorenzos

Dare un colore chiaro alle pareti ha fatto sì che la stanza sia (ora) diventata più luminosa.


----------



## Armodio

Nessun paletto alla formulazione di lex.girasole.
Stesso concetto espresso giorni fa in un altro filone: un perfetto presente (o passato prossimo) è un tempo ambivalente.
Questo vale sia per _ha fatto sì _che per il _siano migliorate_, che sottolinea la compiutezza e la persistenza del risultato (_sono migliorate nel corso degli anni e ora sono certamente migliori di un tempo_).
Potremmo sostituire il _migliorare _con un altro giro verbale:
_ha fatto sì che le condizioni dei contadini (in questi anni/nell'ultimo secolo/a partire dal 1900/da 50 anni a questa parte...) abbiano registrato un miglioramento._
Ed otteniamo lo stesso... risultato: il perfetto presente "attualizza" comunque il processo o in accezione resultativa (la persistenza di cui sopra) o in accezione inclusiva, ossia nel perdurare (imperfettività) del processo già intrapreso (_ha fatto sì che in questi anni i contadini abbiano sempre coltivato [e coltivino ancora] i campi)._

In quanto alla banale correlazione logico-temporale, un _far sì che _ovviamente prelude a una conseguenza, ma nulla impedisce che tale conseguenza venga espressa con un perfetto presente rispetto ad un _far sì _sempre perfetto presente:
_L'invenzione della ruota ha fatto sì che la locomozione si sia evoluta molto. 
Incontrarci tutte le sere ha fatto sì che i nostri rapporti si siano cementati molto.
Quel traumatico incidente ha fatto sì che Laura non abbia più guidato l'auto da allora/finora (e infatti non sa più nemmeno tenere il volante/va a piedi in ogni occasione/è in ansia quando un suo familiare è in viaggio)._


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> il presente perfetto "attualizza" comunque il processo


"Presente perfetto" è una tua invenzione? Non mi risulta che nella grammatica italiana si utilizzi questa espressione.
Riguardo all'argomento in discussione confermo quanto già detto: "far sì" precede la sua conseguenza, per cui la frase  "ho fatto sì che la casa sia stata restaurata " per me equivale grammaticalmente a " un anno fa ho deciso che la casa sia stata restaurata" Userei "venisse restaurata" in entrambi i casi anche se la casa nel frattempo è stata effettivamente restaurata.
Il tutto sempre secondo me.


----------



## Armodio

Chiaramente ho invertito per disattenzione (ora ho corretto). Comunque, trova _perfetto presente _altre tre volte. Non penso fosse difficile da captare.
Per il resto, ho già detto. Se non si discrimina e non si interpreta, è tutto inutile: aspetto (perfetto non aoristico ma compiuto), contesto, azionalità e modificatori avverbiali e temporali.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> Chiaramente ho invertito per disattenzione (corretto).


Non mi sono spiegato. Perfetto presente / presente perfetto sono termini che non ho mai incontrato nelle grammatiche italiane. Naturalmente sono pronto a ricredermi davanti ad evidenze contrarie.


----------



## giginho

Olaszinhok said:


> "L'impiego di tecniche moderne ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini SIANO MIGLIORATE/migliorassero"



Bah, ora provo a dire la mia, vedete se dico cavolate o se ha un senso:

"L'impiego di tecniche moderne ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini SIANO MIGLIORATE"

Al mio orecchio suona come:

L'impiego di tecniche moderne (nel passato....per esempio nel 1800) ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini siano migliorate (vedo l'azione nel suo svolgersi...quasi come a voler dire: le condizioni di vita dei contadini migliorano ogni giorni un pochino di più fino ad arrivare al "benessere contadino" di oggi)

*La frase:*

L'impiego di tecniche moderne ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini migliorassero

Al mio orecchio suona come:

L'impiego delle tecniche moderne (nel passato....per esempio nel 1800) ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini migliorassero (per un periodo di tempo che si è concluso). Mi sembra che ci sia stato un evento successivo all'impiego di tecnologie moderne avvenuto nel 1800 che ha interrotto il miglioramento.
Faccio un esempio stupido: nel 1801 il conte De Giginhis introduce l'aratro motorizzato. L'impiego di questa tecnica moderna ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini migliorassero. Poi è arrivato il Generale Pietruzzus che, tramite un colpo di stato, ha vietato l'uso dell'aratro motorizzato -> le condizioni di vita dei contadini sono ritornate ad essere una porcheria come prima. 

Riassumo:

Siano migliorate presuppone che le condizioni di vita abbiano continuato a migliorare 
Migliorassero presuppone che ad un certo punto il miglioramento sia stato interrotto.

Come la vedete?


----------



## Armodio

Nessuna invenzione, Pietruzzo. Sopra ho pure specificato _o passato prossimo. _Quindi con _perfetto presente (PP) _o _perfetto composto (PC) _si intende il  comune _passato prossimo. _

Troverà l'una o l'altra denominazione tra gli studiosi. Poco cambia (nonostante le diverse sfumature  e accezioni), se non l'assunto di base: scinderlo e differenziarlo dal passato remoto o perfetto semplice (PS).
Può trovare in rete un breve saggio di Anna Laura e Giulio Lepschy ("I tempi del passato"), in cui se ne passano in rassegna valori e sfumature, senza addentrarsi nei meandri più intricati.
Se non si vuol ricorrere a più approfondite monografie, come quelle di Bertinetto.


----------



## Olaszinhok

lex.girasole said:


> "L'impiego di tecniche moderne ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini SIANO MIGLIORATE"


Questo è l'esempio di Girasole, senza avverbi di tempo o riferimenti temperali, per cui quel _siano migliorate_ può riferirsi ad oggi, agli ultimi anni, decenni, eccetera, come è stato sottolineato da più persone, ed è senz'altro corretto.  Per me può andar bene anche l'imperfetto del congiuntivo. Lo spiego qui sotto:



giginho said:


> Siano migliorate presuppone che le condizioni di vita abbiano continuato a migliorare
> Migliorassero presuppone che ad un certo punto il miglioramento sia stato interrotto.


Forse sì, ma non necessariamente per me.  Tuttavia, non avendo maggior contesto, mi sono permesso di affermare che entrambe le forme fossero corrette. Non volendo mettere alcun paletto, per riprendere il termine di Armodio.
"L'impiego di tecniche moderne ha facilitato il lavoro e ha fatto sì che le condizioni di vita dei contadini _siano migliorate/migliorassero _nel corso degli anni".
Nel caso dell'imperfetto si mette in risalto il progressivo miglioramento delle condizioni di vita più che il risultato di tale processo (passato del congiuntivo), ma a mio avviso non significa che tale miglioramento si sia per forza interrotto.
P.S. _Nel corso degli anni_ è ovviamente una mia aggiunta, a voler dimostrare che ambedue i tempi del congiuntivo potrebbero andar bene.


----------

